# Old meat slicer ID / value



## chesapeake (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello all, I've been a lurker here for awhile , and have learned a great deal thanks to everyone here. I recently came into possession of an old meat slicer. It's a large commercial sized meat slicer. I'm sure it'd much better quality than one of the plastic ones available at the big box stores. This thing is all cast iron and stainless! 

My problem is that I don't have room to keep this in my kitchen, and it's too darn heavy to move easily. There is no name on the slicer, the only identifying marks is on the motor, which is " Leland Motors" 

It's green, and seems to be original. I've attached one pic, and will do more when they upload. Does anyone have an idea on a brand and a fair price to ask? 

Thanks in advance. 
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/mifishcop/media/IMG_20140105_144002_346_zpszp56xgqm.jpg.html


----------



## chesapeake (Jan 5, 2014)

More pics













Image



__ chesapeake
__ Jan 5, 2014




















Image



__ chesapeake
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 5, 2014)

wow!

 and i thought my 12" Hobart was old and heavy, this looks to be about the 50's possibly the 60's due to the plug type that is on the cord. design of tray/unit i would think was from the earlier time frame and posssibly the plug end has been replaced. the tray appears to be smaller in size possibly european manufacturer? just my two cents

Tom


----------



## chesapeake (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow! This thing must be rare . From what I've seen this is the most knowledgeable group of folks on this subject on the web. I'd really like to learn some history on this thing....anyone ?


----------



## ak1 (Jan 8, 2014)

From what I can see.  The motor may have been made by Leland Electric Company  of Dayton Ohio. Whether it's original or not, I can't say. I don't think the on/off switch is original, simply because the toggle itself has green paint on it, and the switchbox seems to me to be at a weird angle for a factory piece.

Could you post a more detailed pic of the tag?


----------



## palladini (Jan 8, 2014)

I have no idea what your is like, but do you have  basement.  Since you have been lurking, do you have a smoker, where is it kept, and also where is it used.  I have a newer, all metal slicer that weighs in at about 45 to 50 lbs.  I keep mine, when not in use, in the basement on a B&D workmate I have no other use for at this time, covered with heavy plastic sheet I bought from Lowes.  The plastic keeps dust off of the machine, because it may sit for long periods of time,  When I do use it, I take up one floor and put it on our kitchen table. When done, IO move it to the counter area beside the sink remove any parts that will come off, wash them, them place them on in the drainage tray, then move the body of the slicer over the sink to clean it, and use wet rag to clean the base and blade of the unit off.













ProdLG_GC10.jpg



__ palladini
__ Jul 23, 2013






If you notice, the knob above and behind where the electric line comes out, that removes the protector that is front of the blade. To the right of the label seen here, are two nuts I remove to get the meat deflector off the machine.  The knob you can see on the right side, under the meat slide, when removed allows the entire meat slide to come off as one unit. Those are the parts I wash before moving what is left over the sink


----------



## chesapeake (Jan 9, 2014)

AK, I believe you are correct. It does say Leland Motors, Dayton Ohio. I searched all over and couldn't find any slicers by Leland, only mixers. 

I do have a smoker, and have started experimenting with dry curing . Storage room isn't a problem, it's just the pain of moving it when I want to use it. I suspect if it were easier to move, I'd use it more ....nature of the beast. 

Anyone have a thought of what a fair price to ask May be? 
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/mifishcop/media/IMG_20140109_174922_400_zpsbd3h5wvb.jpg.html


----------



## junkcollector (Jan 9, 2014)

just my 2 cents here...

since you have it, i'd suggest keeping even if its a inconvenience to use it. i have a OLD berkel slicer, SMALL kitchen and no extra space in the house. i keep mine sitting on a table on the front porch. covered up with a plastic trash bag. wash it before and after using, recover with trash bag and keep a piece of carpet over it to weigh down the trash bag. dont have to wrestle moving the monster. yes, it is was cold this week slicing up meat, but i was only outside for a few minutes. amazing  how fast you can slice/wash a machine when its 10d. 

if your stilll intent  on selling it, in my area, it'd bring $200 fairly easily. check your local  craigslist and see what their going for. 













DSC_0014small.jpg



__ junkcollector
__ Jan 9, 2014


----------

